#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές εργαζομένων σε εταιρείες φωτοβολταϊκών

## e.d.i

καλησπέρα! Σκέφτομαι να πάω σ εεταιρείες φωτοβολταϊκών και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  τι λεφτά ζητάμε σε μια πιθανή συνεργασία?

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς ως ανεξάρτητος συνεργάτης ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που θα γίνεις "πωλητής" τους ή ως μισθωτός;

----------

